# slippery elm



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

how much for my chi girl per day?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Why, is she normally constipated?

If you're feeding a top grade food, the name of the game is to keep it in the intestines as long as possible so all nutrients, enzymes can be absorbed as food is slowly & thoroughly digested. 

I personally wouldn't give anything to hasten the in one end and out t'other process.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Slippery elm is usually given for icky tummies. Vomiting. Anorexia. Diarrhea. Constipation. Just feeling 'off'. You sure wouldn't give it every day. It creates a protective layer of mucous inside the stomach and GI tract. 

Is there a reason why you would want to give it daily?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

how much in a day i mean?not daily my chi is having loose stools cause of the heartgard plus and know Anesthesia for dental cleaning and two front teeth removed


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

sorry, I don't know dosage on this, but have you tried giving canned pumpkin when you know loose stools are on the way? Pumpkin has always worked for me  you just need a teaspoon or so. I freeze my pumpkin (after opening a new can) in ice cube trays. Then when I need one just grab and usually split it between breakfast and dinner or just split and save in fridge for next day.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My tub of tree barks powder (which is mostly Slippery Elm) says a teaspoon (5ml) for a 10kg dog. That works out at 0.5ml per kilo, so a mil for my Chi's. I usually just give them a pinch TBH.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

had to take my poor girl too the vet on Thursday cause her stools were still loose even with the pumpkin they gave her antiobics in liquid and shot form, sucralfate.Than Sunday coming home from Church and grocery shopping which i should have stayed home.She vomited when we got home i taught it was the antiobiotic cause I feed her right way and did not wait.So i feed her second meal at 8 and midnight i hear my hubby say little one oh no i come out of brushing my teeth to find a mess in our bed of vomit .I waiting for her dosage antiobiotic and sucralfate to be given at 2 am. and gave her a little yogurt with chicken broth a few hours later heard a sound she vomit the yogurt but know chicken broth.good thing i had some sslippery elm and anti-neasue med and gave her that mom got me up to take her to vet they did a mini blood panel,gave me more anti-neasea meds,and took x-ray which i suggested.They found minerls which were coming out .So i won't have to take her back.The bad thing i notice is they don't tell you to give sucralfate in an empty stomach i knew antibiotics have to be given with a small meal. I called them you need to add it to the label like they do it with humans.


----------

